# Gun season..... Bow Buck



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

My wife does it again. 3 years 3 great bucks! She had her day at work get cancelled yesterday so she decided to grab her crossbow and head to the blind. This guy came in about 4:30 and she shot him. We had a rough go at the blood trail last night and backed out till this morning. About 300 yards and 45 minutes later we found him.







before anyone asks her orange vest and hat are laying on my tailgate. The pictures are taken in our front yard


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

That young lady is tough as nails!!!
An extra special Congratulations out to her on a 'cold...cold' bow kill of a beautiful trophy during gun season.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you! The wind last night was brutal. We about froze while tracking last night.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Congrats on a awesome deer


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

I am sure all the hunters that used the wind as a reason not to go are envious. You proved you can't tag them from the couch. Well done. NICE BUCK.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

So she strikes again. Great job! You guys have some good headgear genetics up there!


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

bare naked said:


> I am sure all the hunters that used the wind as a reason not to go are envious. You proved you can't tag them from the couch. Well done. NICE BUCK.


You said it, bare naked. I will vouch that I am one of those hunters who backed out because of the wind - felt they'd be bedded down too hard. That buck is marvelous and true statement to say, can't tag them from the couch. 

Congratulations to DL07's wife! Way to go!


----------



## Bwise (Sep 20, 2014)

Congratulations! Another great season.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I’m glad you found him, congrats!


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Here's a good 1 for you guys. So I was just sitting here talking with my wife about her hunt last night and she let me in on a little secret. She went to her blind last night in her tennis shoes. She said she never even thought about it until her toes started to get cold LOL... She was fortunate to have packed some toe warmer packets and was able to put 1 on top and 1 on bottom of her foot.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

That a girl. Congrats on a great buck. Having a daughter, I just love it when the ladies can show up the fellas.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

DL07 said:


> Here's a good 1 for you guys. So I was just sitting here talking with my wife about her hunt last night and she let me in on a little secret. She went to her blind last night in her tennis shoes. She said she never even thought about it until her toes started to get cold LOL... She was fortunate to have packed some toe warmer packets and was able to put 1 on top and 1 on bottom of her foot.
> View attachment 499979


Had a friend who used to wear tennis shoes with the yellow utility boots…hunting, fishing and ice fishing…and swore his feet 🦶 were warm always…


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

Women and their stylish shoe selections....


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

She is a BUCK magnet! Congrats again.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I can’t say anything. I’ve done the same thing before.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

She's on a roll. Another fine buck.


----------



## bhartman (Feb 26, 2009)

DL07 said:


> My wife does it again. 3 years 3 great bucks! She had her day at work get cancelled yesterday so she decided to grab her crossbow and head to the blind. This guy came in about 4:30 and she shot him. We had a rough go at the blood trail last night and backed out till this morning. About 300 yards and 45 minutes later we found him.
> View attachment 499913
> before anyone asks her orange vest and hat are laying on my tailgate. The pictures are taken in our front yard


That grin says it all!


----------

